# New To Fixed/Singlespeed, Any Bike Recommendations?



## Calum93 (20 May 2014)

I've been looking at fixed bikes for a while now and I've finally decided that I want to buy one.
I have a budget of around £400, do you have any recommendations and that are worth checking out?

Personally I've been looking at the:
"Quella Varsity Collection 2014: Kings"
and
"State Bicycle Co - Abacabb 2.0"

The State Bicycle Co collection has caught my eye the most to be honest but I'm just wondering if there's any others or if I should go with one of these?

Thanks!


----------



## 1gearnoidea (20 May 2014)

Neither....overpriced heavy. Need i say more....I'd say buy a decent 2nd hand langster...good components and very light and fast...


----------



## Trembler49 (20 May 2014)

Borrow one for a few weeks first. I built a fixie and found I didn't get on with it at all.


----------



## 4F (20 May 2014)

1gearnoidea said:


> Neither....overpriced heavy. Need i say more....I'd say buy a decent 2nd hand langster...good components and very light and fast...


Agreed, you could also add to the list to look for second hand is a charge plug or a genesis flyer


----------



## Acesand8s (22 May 2014)

I love my All City and i got it used for a good price. I like State bikes as well but id look for a used one. Dont buy an SE racing fixie, and generally look for a bike brand that has a good headset and crankset, as well as if you get a carbon or aluminum bike CHECK THE ALINEMENT OF THE FRAME, as many big manufacturers send the frame in such a way that in its travels its alinement can get off. If your new to it id recomend steel because the alinement can get fixed after the fact. Also recognize what brakes it can or cant take as this can effect the VALUE of the bike in the future when you need to sell it.


----------



## Acesand8s (22 May 2014)

Look makes a decent aluminum beginners bike, if you have the money.


----------



## srj10 (25 May 2014)

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-track-14?bct=browse/bicycles/road-bikes
Don't know much about ss but this gets alot of good reviews


----------



## montage (25 May 2014)

£150-200 and you could probably build one from an old steel frame


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 May 2014)

1gearnoidea said:


> I'd say buy a decent 2nd hand langster...good components and very light and fast...


^this


----------



## GGJ (25 May 2014)

54cm Langster for sale on retrobike for £165.00...Bargain

CLICK HERE FOR LINK


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2014)

GGJ said:


> 54cm Langster for sale on retrobike for £165.00...Bargain
> 
> CLICK HERE FOR LINK


too late its gone now


----------



## RedRider (25 May 2014)

I'll throw the Surly Steamroller into the mix. Not mine tho' 'cos I like it too much. See here for 'roller love and second hand prices.

Delivers a comfortable ride over 150 miles and ideal for commutes on dodgy roads. I find mine fast enough, can keep up with the CF boys no probs (depending on gearing of course).


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2014)

must admit i treated myself to a charge plug that @GrumpyGregry was selling cant wait to have another go at using a fixie


----------



## 1gearnoidea (26 May 2014)

LANGSTER


----------



## Smurfy (26 May 2014)

srj10 said:


> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-track-14?bct=browse/bicycles/road-bikes
> Don't know much about ss but this gets alot of good reviews


+1 You'll get a Reynolds frame on the 2014 model, which is a reasonable start, and good value for money.


----------



## colly (26 May 2014)

biggs682 said:


> cant wait to have another go at using a fixie



I got a great tip for you Biggsy....................buy a used frame off someone on Cyclechat and use it as a basis for a project.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2014)

colly said:


> I got a great tip for you Biggsy....................buy a used frame off someone on Cyclechat and use it as a basis for a project.


 @colly i am hopefully meeting lee cooper soon


----------



## colly (26 May 2014)

biggs682 said:


> @colly i am hopefully meeting lee cooper soon



Great ..............He made my jeans way back.


----------



## morganswift (14 Jun 2014)

I love my Globe Roll 2. Got a good frame. Think you may still be able to pick one up.


----------



## al-fresco (26 Jun 2014)

A couple of years ago I was looking for a secondhand Langster and found that they tended to hold their value very well on Ebay - so much so that I ended up buying a new 'old stock' Langster for not much more than the cost of a used one. It might be worth seeing if any of the on-line dealers is still carrying 2012 or 2013 stock.


----------



## Mike Rudkin (5 Jul 2014)

http://www.fixedgearfrenzy.com/no-l...ted-edition-fixed-gear-single-speed-bike.html
This is mine,and I love it.
Mike

I didn't get it from Fixed wheel frenzy though


----------

